
Leaked Windows 8 Build 8064 Screenshots and Details - PocketAppZ
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Leaked-Windows-8-Build-8064-Screenshots-and-Details-217108.shtml
======
tlack
Of all the screenshots to take, why those? Frustrating!

